
Security Tips Every Signal User Should Know - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/07/02/security-tips-every-signal-user-should-know/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Odd that the article mentions password locking your phone, but doesn't mention
Signal's optional feature of locking all of Signal's conversations behind a
password phrase.

